# Fahrradtransport mit der Bahn



## Bunkerhorst (13. August 2006)

Tach erstma!

Also ich und meine Familie fahren nächsten Samstag mit dem Zug nach Mittenwald ( ICE und dann Regio ). Leider ist eine Fahrradmitnahme im ICq nicht möglich, aber man kann das Rad von der Bahn zu Hause abholen und direkt zur Herberge transportieren lassen. Habt ihr damit schon irgendwelche erfahrungen gemacht und wenn ja welche?

mfg Bunkerhorst


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2006)

Die Bahn arbeitet beim Fahrradtransport soweit ich weis mit HLG zusammen. Es ist halt mit ~25â¬ pro Rad nicht gerade billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. August 2006)

Hab so etwas vor Jahren gemacht. Als ich mein Bike abholte stellte ich fest, leider aber erst Stunden später, dass mein Schaltauge verbogen war. Reklamation gleich null. Könnte ja schon vorher gewesen sein. Zahlungsmoral der Bahn gleich null. Hatte nur viele Telefonkosten und im Urlaub eine schei...... Schaltung. Fazit: Mein Bike bleibt in meiner Nähe.
In diesem Sinn. Open Trails


----------



## Carsten (14. August 2006)

würde ich nicht machen. Nimm lieber nen Mietwagen. Ist vermutlich eh billiger und Du hast Dein Gepäck sicher bei Dir.
Ist schon Schade, das die Bahn das nicht auf die Reihe kriegt. In der Schweiz kommt das Velo selbstverständlich mit in Zug...ins große und bestens ausgestattete Bike-Abteil...in jedem Zug


----------



## Monsterwade (14. August 2006)

Wenn Du dein Bike der Deutschen Bahn AG an die Hand gibst, kriegst Du meist
nur Schrott zurück und keiner will´s gewesen sein.

Tipp: Räder raus und das ganze in eine grosse Mülltüte. Somit ist das ein ganz
normales Gepäckstück und reißt umsonst im ICE mit. Sollte der Mützenmann
quängeln (darin sind sie Meister), sollte er mal die Transportbestimmungen
durchlesen.


----------



## C.K. (14. August 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp: Räder raus und das ganze in eine grosse Mülltüte. Somit ist das ein ganz
> normales Gepäckstück und reißt umsonst im ICE mit. Sollte der Mützenmann
> quängeln (darin sind sie Meister), sollte er mal die Transportbestimmungen
> durchlesen.




Also, bei mir hat sich keiner getraut zu meckern!
( ICE von Hannover nach München vor 3 Wochen)







[/url][/IMG]

Räder und Sattel mit Stütze raus & mit Packband an den Rahmen tapen.
Dann in den großen Müllsack und das Handgepäck ist fertig, ist nicht größer
als ein Koffer.


C.K.


----------



## Monsterwade (14. August 2006)

@si:.kei.: Genau so. Bike-Ticket gespart, Reservierung gespart. Und das alles trotz ICE-Benutzug.
Sauber


----------



## Eike. (15. August 2006)

Nur wenn der ICE richtig voll ist und die Leute schon auf den Gängen hocken dürfte es damit stressig werden.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (15. August 2006)

Naja meine Mutter hats jetzt schon gebucht. Trotzdem danke für eure Erfahrungen. Das nächste Mal werd ich´s sicherlich anders machen  .


----------



## XTR-Typ (15. August 2006)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrung in Italien, nimmt die Bahn dort problemlos die Bike's mit oder worauf muss ich achten?
Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
Muss vom Gardasee (Roveretto) nach Innsbruck.

Besten Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe.
XTR-Typ


----------



## Carsten (15. August 2006)

die sind bereits seit 10 Jahren auf Transalpler eingestellt.
Stressig wirds natürlich wenn mal wieder alle Sa auf Sa fahren und 300 Stück auf einmal heim wollen. Daher: immer Antizyklisch fahren und morgens früh in die Schlange stellen, denn wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.
Am Brenner mußte oft umsteigen
ggf. kann man nach Innsbruck auch mit dem Bike runter rollen...ist aber unschön wegen Verkehr und oft hats da mächtig Gegendwind. GGf Route abseits der Hauptzstraße suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -PACE- (16. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Stressig wirds natürlich wenn mal wieder alle Sa auf Sa fahren und 300 Stück auf einmal heim wollen. Daher: immer Antizyklisch fahren und morgens früh in die Schlange stellen, denn wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.



du meinst also das ich nächste Woche Sa in Trento möglicherweise nicht mehr in den Zug reinkomme.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. August 2006)

wir sind ende juli sonnag zurück ab rovereto 08:38. der schaffner hatte schon ein komplettes abteil nur für bikes reserviert, da hingen dann schon zahlreiche biker samt bike drin, radabteil war eh voll. wir sind dann in den einstiegsbereich mit fünf bikes, sassen zu dritt auf den ausklappbaren sitzen neben den bikes und haben gemütlich zeitung gelesen. war gar kein problem, obwohl schon so viele biker da waren.

ich hatte in nun mehr 7 jahren nie probleme mit der rückreise per zug. dass es halt mal voll ist, kann schon passieren, aber dass man nicht mitkommt, ist mir noch nie passiert. irgendwo in den einstiegsbereich geht immer- notfalls eben schaffner fragen.


----------



## -PACE- (16. August 2006)

ok, ich werde schon irgendwie zurück kommen


----------



## bikeseppl (16. August 2006)

Hallo, du darft Bikes nur in bestimmten Zügen mitnehmen, bei uns heißen sie RB und RE, bei Schnellzügen mußt du es zerlegen und verpacken sonst lassen sie dich nicht einsteigen die passen gut auf. Am besten im Reisebüro Riva? erkundigen.

Servus


----------



## -PACE- (16. August 2006)

bikeseppl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, du darft Bikes nur in bestimmten Zügen mitnehmen, bei uns heißen sie RB und RE, bei Schnellzügen mußt du es zerlegen und verpacken sonst lassen sie dich nicht einsteigen die passen gut auf. Am besten im Reisebüro Riva? erkundigen.
> 
> Servus



schon klar, habe mir die entsprechenden Züge mit Radtransport rausgesucht.


----------



## phexxa (17. August 2006)

hab mir schon fast gedacht dass es bei da probleme geben könnt, nachdem ich den "fahrradmitnahme" button bei den nationalen Zugwebsites entdeckt hab (DB, ÖBB) und sich die Zahl der Züge auf nahe null verrringert hat. Aber der Vorschlag mit dem Müllsack taugt mir!!! 

(wird eventl. am So abend probiert. wollen Sa früh los am Tegernsee, Nacht im Zillertal und am So übers Pfitscherjoch nach Sterzing...hat da jemand vielleicht gute Trails zum Abfahren? PM waer top!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. August 2006)

si:.kei. schrieb:
			
		

> Räder und Sattel mit Stütze raus & mit Packband an den Rahmen tapen. Dann in den großen Müllsack und das Handgepäck ist fertig, ist nicht größer als ein Koffer.



nach Demontage der Laufräder sind doch die Bremsscheiben (so man hat) das tiefstgelegene Bauteil am Rahmen - das kommt mir recht riskant vor ...

gibt es eine einfache Methode, die Discs gegen Verbiegen/Beschädigung zu schützen?


----------



## rohstrugel (18. August 2006)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> nach Demontage der Laufräder sind doch die Bremsscheiben (so man hat) das tiefstgelegene Bauteil am Rahmen - das kommt mir recht riskant vor ...
> 
> gibt es eine einfache Methode, die Discs gegen Verbiegen/Beschädigung zu schützen?


Die Bremsscheiben sind mittig am Laufrad, und nicht am Rahmen


----------



## jochend (19. August 2006)

Habe vor 2 Wochen die Rückreise Rovereto - München in einem EC ohne Fahrradmitnahme mit einem in Mülltüten verpackten Radl gemacht.

Trotz Ausbau der Laufräder ist der XL-Rahmen zu gross, um in ein Abteil zu passen. Daher 4,5 h Zugfahrt im Vorraum vor der Toilette, um Leuten, denen die Blase drückt, über das sensible Schaltwerk zu helfen und mit Schaffnern zu diskutieren.

Fand ich zwar sehr lästig, aber nach 4,5 h ist man dann auch recht schnell in München. Wenn ein Shuttle frei wäre, würde ich diesen aber immer bevorzugen, auch wenn es 20 mehr kostet.


----------



## Freundschaft (1. Juli 2007)

wie ist das eigenltihc, kann man eigentlihc auch theoretisch das fahrrad in die bahn packen, das ticket usw mit dem bändchen ans fahrrad hängen und ohne das manselber mitfährt das fahrrad transportieren lassen?
ist schneller und billiger als versand, an und für sich, hat das jemand schonma gemacht?


----------



## Joscha (2. Juli 2007)

denke nicht...

wäre mir auch zu riskant, gut man kann es abschließne/festschließen. Aber teile abschrauben kann man immer noch und dafür ist da ja genug zeit...


----------



## Freundschaft (3. Juli 2007)

naja gut während der fahr tkannste ja auch nicht die ganze zeit drauf aufpassen...


----------



## iglg (3. Juli 2007)

Es gibt doch Extra Fahrradtransporttaschen, sogar mit einem Gestell, in das Hinterradschwinge und Gabel gesetzt werden und mit Schnellspannern fixiert sind. Dann ist das Schaltwerk geschützt und man kann das ganze gut tragen, denn so eine Tasche hat natürlich Griffe.

Mit so einer Tasche war ich vor und nach dem Alpencross im ICE. Das Bike stand im Kofferbereich des Großraumwagens. Die Tasche habe ich am Startort des Alpencross im Hotel deponiert.
Das geht natürlich nicht, wenn man vom Zielort direkt nach Hause fährt, aber für das Bike ist so eine Tasche bestimmt besser, als Mülltüten.


----------



## Freundschaft (3. Juli 2007)

naja es geht bei mir eigentlich darum dass ich mitm flieger fliege und da gibs wohl schlecht möglcihkeiten zur fahrradmitnahem und hab jetzt üebrlegt ob ich das ding nicht einfach parallel in der bahn zum zielort schicken könnte ^^


----------



## pillepalle127 (4. Juli 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Es gibt doch Extra Fahrradtransporttaschen, sogar mit einem Gestell, in das Hinterradschwinge und Gabel gesetzt werden und mit Schnellspannern fixiert sind. Dann ist das Schaltwerk geschützt und man kann das ganze gut tragen, denn so eine Tasche hat natürlich Griffe.
> 
> Mit so einer Tasche war ich vor und nach dem Alpencross im ICE. Das Bike stand im Kofferbereich des Großraumwagens. Die Tasche habe ich am Startort des Alpencross im Hotel deponiert.
> Das geht natürlich nicht, wenn man vom Zielort direkt nach Hause fährt, aber für das Bike ist so eine Tasche bestimmt besser, als Mülltüten.


wo gibts solche taschen? kenne nur welche ohne gestell und denen traue ich mein radl nicht  an...
ich nehm an, der radstand ist variabel. passt da auch eine 20mm steckachse rein, bzw. hast du ein bild des gestells?
danke & gruß,
stefan

p.s. das bike kannst bei fast allen airlines mitnehmen. das thema gabs schon des öfteren....


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Juli 2007)

Freundschaft schrieb:


> naja es geht bei mir eigentlich darum dass ich mitm flieger fliege und da gibs wohl schlecht möglcihkeiten zur fahrradmitnahem und hab jetzt üebrlegt ob ich das ding nicht einfach parallel in der bahn zum zielort schicken könnte ^^


Fast jede Airline nimmt Fahrräder mit. Kostet zwischen 25 und 60 Euro pro Strecke. Zwei Sachen sind zu beachten: Du brauchst ein Ticket für die Strecke und Du musst die Radmitnahme vorher anmelden (geht telefonisch). Verpacken ist gut, aber kein MUSS. Beim RR würde ich noch 2 bar Druck aus den Reifen lassen. Das war´s.
Vorteil vom Bikekoffer/Karton: Du kannst noch alles mögliche reinpacken, da es eigentlich kein Gewichtslimit für das "Sportequipment" gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (4. Juli 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Vorteil vom Bikekoffer/Karton: Du kannst noch alles mögliche reinpacken, da es eigentlich kein Gewichtslimit für das "Sportequipment" gibt.



Da wäre ich nach den neuen Bestimmungen im Flugverkehr & je nach Airline sehr vorsichtig!!!
Auf Behälter wie Sprühdosen u.Ä. reagieren die Leute am Schalter beim Durchleuchten immer ganz allergisch ist meine Erfahrung.
Und manche Gesellschaften dulden nichts als das Bike im Karton/Tasche bei Anderen wiederum kannst Du Klamotten ohne Ende dazuschmeissen.

Gewichtslimit ist übrigens in den meisten Fällen 30 kg. am Besten in den Transportbestimmungen der Airline nachlesen.


----------



## scottiee (4. Juli 2007)

C.K. schrieb:


> Da wäre ich nach den neuen Bestimmungen im Flugverkehr & je nach Airline sehr vorsichtig!!!
> Auf Behälter wie Sprühdosen u.Ä. reagieren die Leute am Schalter beim Durchleuchten immer ganz allergisch ist meine Erfahrung.
> Und manche Gesellschaften dulden nichts als das Bike im Karton/Tasche bei Anderen wiederum kannst Du Klamotten ohne Ende dazuschmeissen.
> 
> Gewichtslimit ist übrigens in den meisten Fällen 30 kg. am Besten in den Transportbestimmungen der Airline nachlesen.



hast schon recht, wie die bestimmungen sind aber die wenigsten sind am flughafen so streng. ich bin selber bei einer airline beschäfttigt und hab schon einige bikeurlaube hinter mir. du musst weder luft ablassen und auch das vollpacken mit anderen utensilien ist kein prob.

greetz


----------



## karstenr (5. Juli 2007)

Hier meine Erfahrungen Transalp2006:
Die Zugverbindung von Rovereto nach München ist extrem schlecht. Der IC/EC nimmt keine MTBs mit; auch nicht verpackt. Nach 8:38Uhr fährt der nächste Zug erst um 12:38Uhr und nur bis Brenner dort ca. 1Std. warten oder weiter mit dem Rad in Kufstein wieder umsteigen und 50Min warten auf Zug nach Rosenheim dort wieder Umsteigen + Warten oder mit dem Rad nach Rosenheim; Rosenheim  München und noch einmal umsteigen in die S-Bahn. Wer da noch fragt, warum die Bahn so schlecht ankommt, hat hier die Antwort!
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------

